# Laptop shuts off right after unplugging power cord



## MikeT181 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a Toshiba Satellite L650 that is almost two years old. About a month ago the laptop started shutting off immediately after the power cord was disconnected. I have since bought two new batteries and one power cord to see if either of those items were causing the problem but it still keeps shutting off. Any suggestions? THANKS!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I appreciate you say you have bought two new batteries, but what is the indicator showing for the battery state.
If the internal circuits of the laptop on the power side are not allowing the battery to charge, then it will of course shut off.
One certain way to test is to either find someone else with that laptop or at least a model of Toshiba that uses the same battery and test your battery

I feel reasonably certain that you will find that if it is NOT the battery, then the aforementioned power circuits have somehow been damaged.

Regretfully this sort of problem is not usually easily diagnosed further than the advice I have given you - in an online situation and of course any repair is likely to prove rather expensive.


----------



## MikeT181 (Mar 30, 2011)

The battery indicator says that the battery is fully charged.....in fact the second battery I tried was at 52% when I initially installed it and after it went to 100% I unplugged the power cord and the laptop shut off. I will see if I can find another laptop that uses this battery to check it out but I am beginning to believe it is not the battery that is causing the problem. THANKS!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well the charging of the battery uses a different circuit than the one used to run the laptop from the battery
I am sure you will have tried, but when it shuts down, I presume it will not boot from the battery with the power cord disconnected
I would draw your attention to this
And a final tip for improving battery life is to ensure your laptops battery is kept running at maximum capacity by cleaning the batterys contacts every few months. To do this, switch off your laptop, disconnect it from the mains and remove the battery. You can then use a cotton swab and a dab of rubbing alcohol to clean the contacts. Finally, let them dry before refitting the battery.

I do not mean to clean the contacts on the new battery of course, but you can see the number of them and some are used for the charging and some to power the laptop

Having looked at your Toshiba
http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....=search&macId=&country=8&action=search&page=2

Does the health monitor if you run it give any information.


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

you say laptop is 2 years old????
did you buy a service contract when you
bought the laptop???
if so see about getting it fixed.

if not then just run it plugged into the wall.
my Hp battery won't accept charge
but runs fine plugged in


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

sister's laptop has a cracked screen
HP wants 600$ to fix.
laptop cost 700.00 brand new

buy service contract that covers
every day use.
warranty doesn't cover everyday
use 
box stores offer 2 types of service
contracts-- one that does and one
that doesn't


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

jamesx121 said:


> if not then just run it plugged into the wall.
> my Hp battery won't accept charge but runs fine plugged in


This is not a helpful solution. It's obvious it can be run plugged in and MikeT181 already knows that. If it won't hold the charge then something is wrong that needs to be addressed. Please be sure to provide helpful solutions that address the problem presented when providing assistance in the forums. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## MikeT181 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster:

The Health Monitor says the battery is good and at 100% (with the laptop plugged in).....I have cleaned the battery terminals inside the laptop.....still shuts off. Any other suggestions? THANKS!!!


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

Geek Squad at best buy will give you a free initial scan of your laptop . maybe they can give you idea of what's wrong before you 
spend any more money


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

MikeT181


> I presume it will not boot from the battery with the power cord disconnected


I think, presuming you have already tried the above, I trust you will not find that insulting, that I would in spite of the apparent reading from the health monitor, still attempt to try the battery in another computer, or have it tested at a local computer shop, simply to ensure it does have a charge sufficient to boot the computer

If it proves, that the battery is indeed so charged, then I regret to say that I have no knowledge of any test we might run in an online situation to determine the apparent fault.

I still think it is a fault in the power circuit

I know of no settings in Windows or BIOS that may prevent it booting from the battery, only of course power setings in windows that control HDD, screen, sleep etc when on battery.

Sorry I cannot help further

I would be grateful if you would be kind enough to post the result of your enquiries, as should it be some 
unusual "solution", it would be useful of course to know


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

MikeT181

I just wondered if you had made any progress.


----------



## TheDarkestHour (Oct 2, 2012)

Switch between High Performance, Balanced and Power Saver and unplug the cord for each power plan.


----------

